# 29g newt paludarium



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Cools newts and tank! Out of curiosity, how did you use the Great Stuff and driftwood to make the shelf?


----------



## slowfoot (May 11, 2010)

Thanks!

I basically used the same method that people use to build backgrounds in terrariums: I siliconed the driftwood in the configuration I wanted, then filled in the cracks with Great Stuff. To cover the white foam, I smeared it with black silicone and coco fiber. 

So far, it's held up really well. The wood is cypress, so it's been pretty rot resistant.


----------



## slowfoot (May 11, 2010)

Just a little update :biggrin:

I did some plant trimming and removed a few of the java fern 'pups' that were taking over the tank. Eventually, I'll need to find the sword a new home because it's getting too tall for the water level.














































And a 10g that I'm using to transition the terrestrial efts to aquatic adults. The land section is basically dirt and gravel on top of large rocks (to prevent the water from getting stagnant).


----------



## kwozemodo (May 3, 2010)

very nice, i like how natural the 10g looks. also what are efts?


----------



## slowfoot (May 11, 2010)

kwozemodo said:


> very nice, i like how natural the 10g looks. also what are efts?


Thanks! Efts are the terrestrial stage of aquatic newts. Their life cycle goes: egg--> aquatic larva --> terrestrial eft --> aquatic adult. So they need an set-up where they can get used to going back into the water.


----------



## sejoy (Jan 18, 2011)

slowfoot said:


> Thanks! Efts are the terrestrial stage of aquatic newts. Their life cycle goes: egg--> aquatic larva --> terrestrial eft --> aquatic adult. So they need an set-up where they can get used to going back into the water.


Are the efts of the same type as your other newts? have any pictures? 8D

I wanted a paludaruim + newts, but couldnt find a place that sold anything other than firebellies or tiger salamanders. I wanted red efts(forgot what newt that was though xD)


----------



## jwm5 (May 9, 2010)

beautiful setup, I used to keep firebelly newts years ago


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Those look like eastern newts to me. Are the efts bright red? 

edit: my bad...you're probably right. Just looked at my late newt's pictures


----------



## slowfoot (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for the comments!

*sejoy* and *jeffww*, they're a subspecies of Eastern newt so they look similar, but the efts are orange instead of bright red (not quite as toxic). Here's a picture of my group:










You can actually get quite a variety of captive bred and fully aquatic newts now, though you'll never be able to keep them in a cool rimless set up because they are such great escape artists.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

I love newts! I had two in college and they were awesome!!!


----------



## yetti82 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a 75 gallon paludarium and your photos make me realize just how much farther I have to go with it lol. I absolutely love the setup! The plants look really heathly and large piece of drift really makes the tank


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

that looks really nice. I almost bought a group of emperor newts a few weeks ago, this set up makes me think I should have.


----------



## sejoy (Jan 18, 2011)

> sejoy and jeffww, they're a subspecies of Eastern newt so they look similar, but the efts are orange instead of bright red (not quite as toxic).


Thanks for the info, that's really interesting. I would love to have some red efts of these guys one day. About how long do they stay efts? I never could get a straight answer online, some sites even said they can stay efts if the environment isn't ideal for aquatic? Also what are their tank size requirements?

Really nice tanks, I especially like the greenery on the wood! =)

*edit: daaang that is a lot of newts. I didnt even count them before. That's awesome.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I love both of these setups, they look so natural, you did an awesome job! roud:

Your newts are also adorable and beautiful by the way! :biggrin:


----------



## slowfoot (May 11, 2010)

Time for a very late update on this tank. It's had a few changes: I added some more crypts, moved my firebelly newts and white clouds in, and the land plants have gotten a little crazy. You can't really see the wood anymore.
































































Unfortunately, we're moving soon so I'll have to tear this tank down :icon_cry:


----------



## Fishumms (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome tank. What are you doing with your newts when you move?


----------



## randyuce (Dec 5, 2014)

I am super impressed. I am starting a newt setup for the first time in decades. Ive kept multiple various tropical fish. Raised and bred Discus and various other species. I find the newts to be the most enjoyable. And I am very impressed with how you constructed land. Ive done this for a 30 gal octagon to make a waterfall setup for chameleons. Super awesome. So i shall begin constructing my new setup lol.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

very very nice, I like the overgrown jungle look, and im sure the newts love having all sorts of hiding places and plants to roam around in, good job and way to go thinking outside the box with a newt paludarium!


----------

